# Bottle Digging on TV?



## jk666 (Jul 8, 2016)

Given the popularity of shows like Antiques Roadshow, American Pickers, Barnwood Builders and...Dirty Jobs. Do you think a TV show about bottle digging would be well received by the same sort of demographic?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 8, 2016)

While it would be fun to watch, I'm afraid a TV show on bottle digging would do a lot of harm to the hobby.  For a TV show producer, it's all about the money.  How much money are the bottles worth?  How rich can you get collecting bottles?  A lot of non-collectors think they struck it rich when they find a bunch of screw caps and 1950s beer bottles.  A show would only make this a bigger problem, and soon asking prices for bottles would skyrocket.  If you were to try to create a show that realistically portrayed how most dug bottles have very little value, then nobody in the industry would really care.  For now I enjoy the digging videos I find on youtube.


----------



## RCO (Jul 8, 2016)

there were several tv shows about digging a couple years ago , think they were both cancelled or just didn't make any more episodes . 

was American diggers on spike a couple years ago , it focused on a former wrestler who traveled around the states to various historical sites and uncovered artifacts , I think it lasted 2 seasons 

was also " diggers " on national geographic TV a couple years back as well , not sure what happened to this show , haven't seen any new episodes for a while , it was same idea , 2 guys traveled around to historical sites and dug things up 

these were both digging focused shows and they had there moments of popularity but tv executives decided something else would be more popular I guess


----------



## jk666 (Jul 8, 2016)

I forgot about those. There was a meteorite digging show and the other one was a competition of some sort, no? Three teams would see who could find the rarest/most valuable object. I feel like American Pickers and Pawn Stars have taken things to a more mainstream audience.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 9, 2016)

Agreed, leave bottle digging somewhat obscure. 
Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 9, 2016)

Yeah we get enough grief from the Arkies, who often refer to us as "looters" as if they don't squirrel stuff away where it will never be seen again!!


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 12, 2016)

I agree there's enough bottles thief's out there now. Most states have  the 100 year bottle law. Arizona has the strictest laws, no bottle can be removed from BLM later than 1965. No bottles can be sold collected from public lands. Most diggers seem to overlook these laws. When those crystal digging shows were around they came to me with a great offer, but they were only about the money and didn't want to here about how much fun and exercise it is. So I passed on almost 6000 grand a day, o well fun can't be measured in dollars.


----------

